# Here'sssss Shabby Cosyyyyy



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Remember her here?
[attachment=9557:attachment]



and here she is now.

[attachment=9558:attachment] 
All 3.3 lbs of her. LOL (scuse the fluffy head..we just had a bath)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

<span style="color:#3366ff">All I can say is WOW..








She is just so adorable







What a face...


Andrea~</span>


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

she is so cute!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I second that...WOW!







She's just gorgeous.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

She has grown up from a cute lil girl to a beautiful lady







Love her hair!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

She is a cutie & your handywork looks great


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just love her little nose







and the rest too. Oh the dress is pretty too


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

YOU ARE KILLING ME!!!!!














i want to kiss that mushy nose


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

She is such a cutie!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I have to say that little Cozy has one of the most precious little faces I have ever seen









And LOVE the "Shabby" dress!! Very stylish, you did an excellent job


















> YOU ARE KILLING ME!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ~ Me too. I just can't resist a smooshy little face


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

She is so cute!! Her little face reminds me of your yorkie Trinket. Such attitude in their expressions!!! LOL!!! How do you end up with such tiny babies?? Isn't Toy your big girl, all 5lbs of her?? LOL!
Jess


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahah Jess. Yes, Toy is almost 5 lbs and is the biggest. I don't know how I just seem to gravitate towards the little ones or them to me.
Trinket is surely all attitude. That little face of hers makes anyone laugh. She is so loved by everyone who knows her..not for her face but her personality. She is almost a person. My older daughter has her
over for sleepovers. LOL!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Cosy looks adorable - but then she would look adorable in anything or nothing. I just love both her and Toy's little faces.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

What a cutie Patutie....gotta just want to kiss that face....she looks like she is all girl too...


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

We need a group shot of all your girls Brit! I'm sure that's easier said than done, right? LOL! I'm sure Trinket has a HUGE personality! You can definitely see it in her face! All your girls are just so adorable..








Jess


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh Cosy







is just precious, such a gorgeous little girl! I love the dress, you did a great job!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cosy is so cute, and you did a great job on the dress.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

LOVE the big hair LOLOL looks like she's ready to hit 80's night out at a local bar. oh wait, that's where i'm going....

ann marie and the "i have a jazzercize ponytail today, off to the side and ROCKIN!" buttercup


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

too cute....love the fluffy hair!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

She is adorable! I love her fluffy head.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW GROWN SHE LOOKS IN THAT SECOND PICTURE. She is just Adorable







Her hair has gotten pretty long too huh?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awww the dress fits her perfect. She's really grown. Cosy you are a dollbaby.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She's so cute.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just breath taking!







She is soooo pretty.............love the dress.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have been waiting so long for this. What a cutie pie!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Have been waiting for this picture and boy was it worth the wait.







She is darling as ever. She gets cuter with every picture you post. I agree, we need a group shot of all your babies with their angelic little faces. 
Aimee


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What a sweet little face!!! ...and that little dress looks so cute on her!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha..no way am I attempting four in one pic. Someone would fall off the sofa and break something in the process. LOL


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Cosy is so pretty in that cutest little dress! I just love her face so much! Toy is so pretty also. Both Cosy and Toy are just too adorable! Thanks for sharing. I love seeing their pictures. Any pictures of your little Yorkie with the baby doll-like face?






CuteCosyNToy' date='Jul 14 2006, 04:21 PM' post='222083'] Remember her here?

and here she is now.

All 3.3 lbs of her. LOL (scuse the fluffy head..we just had a bath)


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Now THAT is what I'm talkin about, she could come and hang out with Kita any day she looks so rock n roll in that outfit, Cosy, Kita, and clearly with The Buttercup as drummer should start a band or something.







keep rockin in the free world, I LOVE the dress!

Amy & (with your backcomed looking hair, and my colours we could take over the world!) Kita


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha Amy, you always make me laugh!



Susan, here's Trinket all dressed up a couple months ago.
[attachment=9591:attachment]


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Trinket!!!!! It's been so long since I've seen her picture! She is such a doll!!!! 
I can't even get my two girls in a picture together, let alone four at once! LOL!!! It's a nice thought anyways... hahaha!
Jess


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Brit, Trinket is the cutest Yorkie I ever saw. I just love her face. All three of your furkidz are the most adorable toy doggies! Thanks for sharing.





> Hahaha Amy, you always make me laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow...Cosy has gotten so big! She's a cute little lady now!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww.. she's just the cutest. Beautiful dress!!







And she looks like she's an angel.. but I have a feeling they all have that look up their sleeves when they wanna!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

She is tooo cute, love the dress too, great job..


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Love her new dress!!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Remember her here?
> [attachment=9557:attachment]
> 
> 
> ...


She is so cute! And she is so stunning in that dress. Can you clone her for me?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cosy looks stunning, and the dress is very pretty, too! She's got such a beautiful little face, so expressive.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Your babies are precious.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Dddddddarling!!! She is adorable!

enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Susan, actually, I have four. Two yorkies. Here's a pic of my little Bebe who
has LS. I've cut her hair since grooming stresses her. This was
a few months ago. She's almost 7 yrs but much older considering her 
caged and breeding life before I got her. She's only a little over 2 lbs.

Poor baby.
Bebe
[attachment=9665:attachment]


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Susan, actually, I have four. Two yorkies. Here's a pic of my little Bebe who
> has LS. I've cut her hair since grooming stresses her. This was
> a few months ago. She's almost 7 yrs but much older considering her
> caged and breeding life before I got her. She's only a little over 2 lbs.
> ...


Breeding life







. You mean someone actually bred this little 2 lb. girl? I am appauled. 
What is LS?

It is funny to see people quote that Cosy is so big now.







All 3.3 lbs. of her. I guess it's all relative.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha, yes Cosy has grown about 1/2 lb in the five + months I've had her. She's 10 months now. She's HUGE LOL

Yes, there are breeders out there that will breed tinies thinking they will get more tinies to charge large sums for. Bebe was bred twice. The second litter died so she was passed on to another breeder who took a look at her and didn't breed her, but gave her to me.
LS is Liver Shunt. It is found in yorkies AND maltese. A very serious
problem and can be genetic or acquired. There is a test for it. It's called the bile acids test.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Brit,

All your furkidz are the cutest! Cosy and Toy are so beautiful. Cosy is still so small and only looks huge against the tiny Yorkies.







Even Toy is small at almost 5 lbs since she is smaller than three of my furkidz. Only Lexi at 3.5 lbs is smaller than Toy. I just love the faces of all four of your furkidz and how well you groom them and dress them up in the cutest outfits.

Trinket is just so pretty and adorable. She is one of the cutest Yorkies I ever saw. Bebe is so cute and tiny but knowing she has a health problem, I feel so bad for her. I also love her face. Thank goodness you are her mommy and she is being loved and not being bred. She is too small to breed. Any breeder that tries to breed a 2 lb Yorkie, really has no concern for a living animal and only cares about money.

Thank you for sharing your beautiful doggie family. You are a wonderful loving mommy to your 4 furkidz as well as a really nice person. Cosy, Toy, Trinket and Bebe are always so groomed and adorable in their little outfits. I love reading your posts and seeing pictures of your beautiful and so well loved furbaby family. 

Susan & my furkidz in NJ</span>

<span style="color:#6600cc">P.S. I am still back and forth with Optima Voice trying to get my phones to work. It looks like Optima Voice is only compatible with fairly new 2-line 5.8 GHZ Uniden phone and not with my AT&T 2-line corded phone. I have been testing it now for the last few hours and I am drained. LOL Well, hopefully once it is working, I will be happy since when I had verizon as my phone carrier, my fax line kept crossing with my personal line and then my personal line went dead and I was having worse problems.





> Haha, yes Cosy has grown about 1/2 lb in the five + months I've had her. She's 10 months now. She's HUGE LOL
> 
> Yes, there are breeders out there that will breed tinies thinking they will get more tinies to charge large sums for. Bebe was bred twice. The second litter died so she was passed on to another breeder who took a look at her and didn't breed her, but gave her to me.
> LS is Liver Shunt. It is found in yorkies AND maltese. A very serious
> problem and can be genetic or acquired. There is a test for it. It's called the bile acids test.[/B]


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She is adorable!


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

what a cutie! she has such a sweet face


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Poor little Bebe...







How is she feeling?? Will she be able to have the surgery or is she just too tiny?? 
Jess


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I believe I said this before that surgery isn't recommended for Bebe.
She's doing quite well on the lactulose and flagyl and we are thinking
of adding milk thistle as we've heard great things about it. She's gained back the weight she's lost. This doesn't cure but she is feeling lots better.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

What a darling, precious little baby. B-e-a-utiful.

Samsonsmom

I'd feel like a child molester panting at her. Still..... Sammie

Behave.

OK


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> What a darling, precious little baby. B-e-a-utiful.
> 
> Samsonsmom
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

DARLING <strike>girl</strike> young lady









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Awwwww. Her fluffy head is beautiful!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## My4Maltese (Sep 19, 2006)

> Now THAT is what I'm talkin about, she could come and hang out with Kita any day she looks so rock n roll in that outfit, Cosy, Kita, and clearly with The Buttercup as drummer should start a band or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you able to tell me what breeder you got your Yorkie from?I have been looking for about 9 months now and I just cant seem to find someone im comfortable with.I find that there is no in between with Yorkies.There either really cute or just funny looking.Yours is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## My4Maltese (Sep 19, 2006)

> Poor little Bebe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone s baby have such nice white faces.How are you all keeping away the tear stains?


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

wow, she is too cute


----------



## Dawn0727 (Sep 22, 2006)

> Remember her here?
> [attachment=9557:attachment]
> 
> 
> ...



<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">She is soooo darn cute I swear. 

Dawn~</span>


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, Dawn! She's a lil doll but don't let that fool ya. She is a real
character...and loves to get into things!


----------

